# transit done



## norrie14 (Jun 29, 2013)

transit is finished keep doing little thinks but that's it


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2013)

sweet as !,now show us the interior !


----------



## norrie14 (Jun 29, 2013)

inside all we need


----------



## gaz2676 (Jun 29, 2013)

very very nice ....made a good  job...how long did that take ya ?


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jun 29, 2013)

very nice job well done.

tranivanman


----------



## Tbear (Jun 29, 2013)

Cracking job. Very well done.

Richard


----------



## n brown (Jun 29, 2013)

very nice ! and very comfy looking !


----------



## Gee (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking good. Love the fixed bed. Definitely the way to go. Nothing worse than having to make a bed up every night. Enjoy.


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice work! Looks really good :banana:


----------



## norrie14 (Jun 29, 2013)

gaz2676 said:


> very very nice ....made a good  job...how long did that take ya ?



about 3 month over winter but could not do anything when it was to cold


----------



## Marcs (Jun 29, 2013)

You've done a first class job on that


----------



## Neckender (Jun 30, 2013)

Very smart conversion.

John.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 30, 2013)

What a great exterior colour, bright and different love it.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jun 30, 2013)

like your sun visor and wheel covers wouldnt mind them on my transit!! perhaps you could let me no were you got them please, mine is all one colour grey and it could do with brightening up a bit.

tranivanman


----------



## norrie14 (Jun 30, 2013)

tranivanman said:


> like your sun visor and wheel covers wouldnt mind them on my transit!! perhaps you could let me no were you got them please, mine is all one colour grey and it could do with brightening up a bit.
> 
> tranivanman



sun visor got of gumtree wheel covers of ebay 16in advertised for taxi but fit all right


----------



## solarman (Jul 1, 2013)

nice job :have fun:


















Videos | Camping Gear


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jul 1, 2013)

Very nice job inside and out, you must be real proud, bet you cant wait to get in and use it.
Thanks for sharing with us. 
Enjoy:wacko:
:drive::drive:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jul 1, 2013)

norrie14 said:


> sun visor got of gumtree wheel covers of ebay 16in advertised for taxi but fit all right



hi and thanks for letting me no, i'll have a look and see if i can be as lucky as you.

tranivanman


----------

